# Craftsman 2 h.p. Plunge Router $79



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good reviews and a great price as well, Sears: Appliances, Tools, Electronics, Apparel and more from Craftsman, Kenmore, Diehard and other Leading Brands


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I just hate it when they do that  can't have to many routers 

I sure wish they would put this one on sale again for 89.oo dollars.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928084000P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7
=========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I got this router at that price, used it pretty hard on the church project and it worked great.:sold:I would recommend this to someone starting out with budget restraints as a good entry level router, with great value for the dollar. 

BJ I am with you, would love to see that one at that price!!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup, These are comparible to the PC690 in my opinion and w/plunge available makes it an excellent buy for the money,better hurry tho as this price will not last long.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just an evening bump for those that may have missed this deal,and btw its available for lawaway for those who might be shoppin for an x-mas gift.


----------



## losttree (Oct 2, 2010)

Is this the same router as 17541 except with a plunge base? I just bought 17541 for the same price and am sort of tempted to exchange it.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe so.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Adam

Yes, the black top router, don't let the door hit you in the rear end going out the door , run don't walk to get it done.. 

=========



losttree said:


> Is this the same router as 17541 except with a plunge base? I just bought 17541 for the same price and am sort of tempted to exchange it.


----------



## losttree (Oct 2, 2010)

Totally missed it. I checked today to order one for pick up and I'd take the other back later but its back up to $99. I guess I'll watch it for the next couple of days.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its back 2 days only ,If you missed it before or funds are tight you can do a layaway,but better hurry, Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the latenighters


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Bought another one today (Friday) at 79.00. Thanks for the tip. You also get another 10% for being part of their club (formerly craftsman club).


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I went in there tonight, picked up 2 and walked up to the counter. I asked them if the 10% for my (still) Craftsman Club card was in effect here in Alaska. The gal told me no, that it was only for using a Sears card or for applying for one.... so I told her "OK, I'll just take the one then." It was near closing time (store empty) and she asked me if I would have bought 2 if they'd been 10% off. I told her I would have, so she gave me the 10%. We *never* get those kind of deals in Alaska.. BJ's good luck (or is it the cheap SOB part?  ) must be rubbing off on me!!

Speaking of BJ... Darn you!  You talked up the 17543 so much I bought one last "Black Friday"... and liked it so much I haven't used my Freud since...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Thanks and I'm sorry and you can't have to many routers and the squeaky door gets the oil, I think that about covers it  from the cheap old SOB 

It's hard to get a good router kit for 70.oo ,it's hard for me to turn down a real deal on routers but I must stop buying any more of them the back room in my shop is looking like the ware house for Sears routers..  but talking about Freud I got to get one more of the 3 1/2HP tanks this BF for 200.oo from Woodcraft, I got it prepaid but can't get it until Nov.30th.. 

======


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

This was listed on the website at 86 dollars today so I went to pick one up. Sears would not honor the price.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

if you will call sears headquarters and raise enough hell, they will! print out the online ad and email it to them.

i got a pro series red top, 3 base router set for 99 bucks after they told me they wouldnt sell it for less than 209.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

levon said:


> if you will call sears headquarters and raise enough hell, they will! print out the online ad and email it to them.
> 
> i got a pro series red top, 3 base router set for 99 bucks after they told me they wouldnt sell it for less than 209.


Funny enough, they told me the price was a mistake because when you added it to your cart it showed 119 even though it was listed at 86.59, therefore they would not honor it. the 86.59 price is now gone off the website. I shot customer service an email stating my displeasure. maybe they will honor the price.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I just hate it when they do that  can't have to many routers
> 
> I sure wish they would put this one on sale again for 89.oo dollars.
> 
> ...


OK, when you see that, PM me PLEASE!!
If I see it first, I'll PM you.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Jack Wilson said:


> OK, when you see that, PM me PLEASE!!
> If I see it first, I'll PM you.


Forget PMs post that out in the open for all of us LOL


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

been a week and no reply from sears.........


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I guess my issue was a moot point, as these went back on sale for 79.99 for black friday. I returned the single speed plunge that I had bought for 72 bucks and picked up the combo. had to pay 9.00 but upgraded to slightly more HP (2hp vs 1.75), variable speed, got a fixed base, an edge guide, and a nice tool bag (none of which were included with the 17540 plunge)


----------

